# Deontay Wilder (42-1-1) vs. Andy Ruiz Jr (33-2)



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

how does this fight play out, if it ever gets made?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dwktfo


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder knocks Ruiz clean out.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Surprised no votes for Ruiz...


----------



## Slothrop (May 26, 2019)

Wilder by frightening KO


----------



## High Roller (May 30, 2019)

I thought Ruiz would beat Joshua. But I think Wilder will beat Ruiz. Probably stop him fairly early on.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I won't be shocked to see ortiz vs ruiz to be honest...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to go with Ruiz by KO, if he can withstand those bombs he can hurt wilder how Ortiz did where Ruiz is a great come forward fighter and his small stature and small target will be hard for the tall behemoth Fury Wilder and AJ. 

The wilder fight is more harder then AJ who I was never really sold on, I'm sold on Wilder's unorthodox hard hitting style and has great resilience.

Its going to be a war.

Now Fury that boxing IQ vs Ruiz is going to be even harder, but I have to root for Ruiz.. I actually bet on him and he made me money at 10/1 odds so I'm BIased haha!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ruiz knocks Wilder spark out. Ruiz has iron in his chin, Wilder has glass and no boxing skills. Let’s keep in mind Wilder has only beaten Ortiz, who was beating Wilder and almost stopped him. Let’s keep in mind that Wilder was dropped by some morbidly obese bum early in his career. Let’s keep in mind that Molina rocked Wilder down to his boots. Let’s keep in mind that we’ve seen Wilder brutally KTFO as an amateur. Let’s keep in mind that Wilder got comprehensively outboxed by Fury. Let’s keep in mind Breazeale even wobbled Wilder.
Ruiz is the champ of the division, Wilder is a paper titlist who only holds his title due to incompetent judging.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

High Roller said:


> I thought Ruiz would beat Joshua. But I think Wilder will beat Ruiz. Probably stop him fairly early on.


We've seen Ruiz eat massive bombs from Parker and Joshua without blinking, what makes you think Wilder is going to stop him? Ruiz isn't Breazeale or Stiverne.


----------



## High Roller (May 30, 2019)

Dealt_with said:


> We've seen Ruiz eat massive bombs from Parker and Joshua without blinking, what makes you think Wilder is going to stop him? Ruiz isn't Breazeale or Stiverne.


Did you predict Ruiz would beat Joshua? I did. Enough said.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

High Roller said:


> Did you predict Ruiz would beat Joshua? I did. Enough said.


Haha what? What's your implication, because you got a prediction right you know all the results of all the boxing matches in the future?
Answer the question, what are you basing your prediction on?


----------



## High Roller (May 30, 2019)

Dealt_with said:


> Haha what? What's your implication, because you got a prediction right you know all the results of all the boxing matches in the future?
> Answer the question, what are you basing your prediction on?


My prediction is Wilder knocks Ruiz out.

Why you ask? Because Wilder won't have to go looking for Ruiz. He will be standing right in front of him and when Wilder connects flush Ruiz will not get up.

Feel free to disagree with my opinion, nearly everybody did when I predicted Ruiz would beat Joshua, but I am not going to engage in a circular argument with you. So you can get that right out of your head.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

High Roller said:


> My prediction is Wilder knocks Ruiz out.
> 
> Why you ask? Because Wilder won't have to go looking for Ruiz. He will be standing right in front of him and when Wilder connects flush Ruiz will not get up.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with my opinion, nearly everybody did when I predicted Ruiz would beat Joshua, but I am not going to engage in a circular argument with you. So you can get that right out of your head.


Can't wait thats an epic fight!

Mexican American Vs. Black, thats whats up! Whoever wins America wins, both great american fighters!

I know they repping Mexico because there is legacy with that, and Ruiz has a claim because both his parents are mexican which allows him to become a mexican national and in essence a true mexican carrying dual citezenship where he even fought on the mexican olympic team, but lets not kid ourselves, homeboy is a chicano (Mexican American).

I just hope its a great fight, and both go to war like true HW champs.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> We've seen Ruiz eat massive bombs from Parker and Joshua without blinking, what makes you think Wilder is going to stop him? Ruiz isn't Breazeale or Stiverne.


Without blinking? Did you miss AJ putting him down hard on his ass?
He did recover immediately but it wasn't exactly without blinking. That'd be Hagler eating everything from Hearns.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

High Roller said:


> My prediction is Wilder knocks Ruiz out.
> 
> Why you ask? Because Wilder won't have to go looking for Ruiz. He will be standing right in front of him and when Wilder connects flush Ruiz will not get up.
> 
> Feel free to disagree with my opinion, nearly everybody did when I predicted Ruiz would beat Joshua, but I am not going to engage in a circular argument with you. So you can get that right out of your head.


That's about as shallow an analysis as someone can give. No wonder nobody paid attention to your prediction.
Ruiz moves with an active guard and he's a small target who is always moving inside, and Wilder only has power from range.
Again, I have no idea where you're pulling this idea from that Ruiz is going to get hurt and won't get up. Ruiz took flush shots from Joshua and Parker and didn't blink, the knockdown was a balance knockdown and he was clear eyed and catching himself as he went down. That's the first time he has ever been dropped. He has an iron chin and he's a boxer. Wilder has been dropped as a pro by a plodding obese man, and he was knocked out as an amateur by a smaller guy throwing a similar punch to Ruiz' overhand right he often throws.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Without blinking? Did you miss AJ putting him down hard on his ass?
> He did recover immediately but it wasn't exactly without blinking. That'd be Hagler eating everything from Hearns.


He got hit flush and went down hard. The thing is you look at his eyes, and the way he tried to catch himself as he went down. How that punch didn't hurt him beats me, Joshua isn't feather fisted and it was about as good a punch that could be landed. Ruiz was in an awkward position, it was like it pushed him over at a rapid pace and had no effect. I don't know if I've ever seen anything like it. Then Joshua landed some absolutely flush punches that took other opponents out, and Ruiz thinks nothing of it and counters back immediately. The guy has a ridiculous chin.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ruiz has an excellent chin but nobody punches harder and more destructively than Wilder.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder stops him. He's got that ridiculous right hand. When he throws his 1-2 technically correct it is hard for people to deal with.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Depends. What I think we know about Ruiz now is that he's game to trade and he's a great puncher inside and over the top. The overhand right is the Achilles heel of many taller boxers.

Lots of other HWs would have folded on that left hook AJ dropped Ruiz with. I think in all fairness to AJ, most HWs would have expired before the 3rd given the shots AJ landed. If it weren't Ruiz anyway. Cast iron jaw, weight behind his shots and good skill.

Interesting note I heard today was that Joey D. knocked AJ down hard in sparring leading up to this fight. That's why AJ had the bruise the night of the fight and why his dad was protesting the decision for the fight to go forward. That overhand right if I had to guess was the culprit.

If Wilder gets Wild, I like to think Ruiz handles him easily. If Wilder doesn't give Ruiz room to punch inside and doesn't throw wild outside he wins pretty easily. Basically what AJ should have done.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder would box Ruiz a helluva lot more than Joshua did. So I would pick Wilder by late round TKO


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dumbfounds me a bit. Are you guys sure you're talking about the same Wilder? Wilder and "outbox" just doesn't go well together. The only opponent he managed to thoroughly outbox without incident was lazy, fat Stiverne. He got outboxed by Washington, Ortiz, and Szpilka. Other than that, he's been just as vulnerable as AJ. Hell, he managed to get hurt trying to take out Breazeale. 

I think you guys are overrating Wilder a lot here.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dumbfounds me a bit. Are you guys sure you're talking about the same Wilder? Wilder and "outbox" just doesn't go well together. The only opponent he managed to thoroughly outbox without incident was lazy, fat Stiverne. He got outboxed by Washington, Ortiz, and Szpilka. Other than that, he's been just as vulnerable as AJ. Hell, he managed to get hurt trying to take out Breazeale.
> 
> I think you guys are overrating Wilder a lot here.


Gotta agree. AJ basically thought he had AR on the ropes. But he was sorely mistaken. AR was fully there and rocked him with a solid overhand right in an exchange most would have lost to AJ. If Wilder tries his wild finisher on AR I can see him getting knocked out. It's not exactly like Wilder's other opponents. AR has some qualities at the HW division. Notably skill, speed, iron jaw and the will to trade.

Both Joey D. and AR are very skilled heavyweights. Both apparently know how to deal with the tall heavyweights. What worked on AJ will work on Wilder. Wilder is going to have to be more defensive, giving up more room to slip the overhand right. That ultimately means less power from Wilder.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> We've seen Ruiz eat massive bombs from Parker and Joshua without blinking, what makes you think Wilder is going to stop him? Ruiz isn't Breazeale or Stiverne.


Wilder's right hand is at least double the power of AJ's left hook, I can see Ruiz getting repeatedly dropped by it or he would get hit coming in and badly hurt


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dumbfounds me a bit. Are you guys sure you're talking about the same Wilder? Wilder and "outbox" just doesn't go well together. The only opponent he managed to thoroughly outbox without incident was lazy, fat Stiverne. He got outboxed by Washington, Ortiz, and Szpilka. Other than that, he's been just as vulnerable as AJ. Hell, he managed to get hurt trying to take out Breazeale.
> 
> I think you guys are overrating Wilder a lot here.


Dont think Wilder outboxes anyone but he can walk Ruiz into a perfect right hand like he did all those guys, Wilder tries to bore you to sleep then land a right hand when your not ready its quite unfair to say he gets outboxed when hes not even trying to win rounds


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I think Wilder wins but I would sat it's a 55/45 fight. If it went longer than 4 or 5 I'd pick Ruiz but Wilder could easily Breazeale him early.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think Fat Andy can easily beat Wilder,
But I think Wilder can easily beat himself, just like he did against Fury.

A 505 / 50 fight, because Andy has a granite chin, and because Wilder has a paper mache brain.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

A.C.S said:


> Dont think Wilder outboxes anyone but he can walk Ruiz into a perfect right hand like he did all those guys, Wilder tries to bore you to sleep then land a right hand when your not ready its quite unfair to say he gets outboxed when hes not even trying to win rounds


Fair call. Wilder doesn't win rounds. He wins fights.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think Fat Andy can easily beat Wilder,
> But I think Wilder can easily beat himself, just like he did against Fury.
> 
> A 505 / 50 fight, because Andy has a granite chin, and because Wilder has a paper mache brain.


Wilder beats himself? Or is he just a shit boxer who has power and nothing else? When has he ever outboxed a high level opponent? It's not his IQ, he simply doesn't have skills. He commits with every punch he throws and hopes for the best.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder beats himself? Or is he just a shit boxer who has power and nothing else? When has he ever outboxed a high level opponent? It's not his IQ, he simply doesn't have skills. He commits with every punch he throws and hopes for the best.


Add speed and good reflexes to that power and hes a problem, the whole heavyweight division is vulnerable


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Level as much criticism at Wilder as you like but the undeniable fact is he is very good at winning boxing matches.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder beats himself? Or is he just a shit boxer who has power and nothing else? When has he ever outboxed a high level opponent? It's not his IQ, he simply doesn't have skills. He commits with every punch he throws and hopes for the best.


...and he wins and wins and wins.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Add speed and good reflexes to that power and hes a problem, the whole heavyweight division is vulnerable


Good speed for his size. Reflexes? I don't see that. I don't see him beating Fury, at his best he couldn't knock out Fury at his worst, and he got his head boxed off


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Level as much criticism at Wilder as you like but the undeniable fact is he is very good at winning boxing matches.


He's beaten who? His only significant win was a fight where he was lucky he didn't get stopped, and was losing on the scorecards. Not to mention his team had to buy him extra time with the ref to recover.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's beaten who? His only significant win was a fight where he was lucky he didn't get stopped, and was losing on the scorecards. Not to mention his team had to buy him extra time with the ref to recover.


Who has he beaten? Everybody he has been in the ring with except Fury, and he stopped every last one of them.

Hate Wilder to your heart's content - fill your boots with hate - but don't bullshit about where he stands in the division.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> ...and he wins and wins and wins.


He's beaten bums and then in his significant fights (all two of them) his power has bailed him out from certain losses. Why people want to pretend that Fury didn't expose Wilder every bit as much as Ruiz exposed Joshua I don't know. Not to mention Joshua had a far better resume in far fewer fights than Wilder.
It's like knocking out a bum like Breazeale erases everything from peoples minds. If he gets past Ortiz, Fury will beat him more convincingly than last time. The real battle at heavyweight is between Fury, Ruiz, and Usyk.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Who has he beaten? Everybody he has been in the ring with except Fury, and he stopped every last one of them.
> 
> Hate him to your heart's content but don't bullshit about where he stands in the division.


Do you know anything about the fighters he has fought? He has fought bums. Molina almost had him out. Ortiz almost had him out, and was on his way to beating him. He went the distance with Stiverne the first time. He got dominated by Fury.
Where he stands in the division is as the true hype job, smoke and mirrors. Everyone gets so excited about a big puncher, especially at heavyweight and especially an American who talks nonsense.
The reality of the situation is he hasn't proven anything. I like Wilder, I think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. But I'm honest, he is not a good boxer, he has no ring iq, he has no skills, he is fragile and he has a good punch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Do you know anything about the fighters he has fought? He has fought bums. Molina almost had him out. Ortiz almost had him out, and was on his way to beating him. He went the distance with Stiverne the first time. He got dominated by Fury.
> Where he stands in the division is as the true hype job, smoke and mirrors. Everyone gets so excited about a big puncher, especially at heavyweight and especially an American who talks nonsense.
> The reality of the situation is he hasn't proven anything. I like Wilder, I think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. But I'm honest, he is not a good boxer, he has no ring iq, he has no skills, he is fragile and he has a good punch.


You can only beat the guy in the other corner and Wilder has stopped 40 out of 41.

There are very few people who know what they are talking about who don't have Wilder top 3. Some have him at 1. Many have him at 2 behind Fury.

Where do you rate Wilder? What number and who do you rate ahead of him?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder beats himself? Or is he just a shit boxer who has power and nothing else? When has he ever outboxed a high level opponent? It's not his IQ, he simply doesn't have skills. He commits with every punch he throws and hopes for the best.


You should probably stop embarrassing yourself now.

I would point out the obvious flaws in your post, but I don't like to engage in a battle of wits with a half-armed man.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Good speed for his size. Reflexes? I don't see that. I don't see him beating Fury, at his best he couldn't knock out Fury at his worst, and he got his head boxed off


Never seen Wilder lean back and make a punch miss by a few inches?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Do you know anything about the fighters he has fought? He has fought bums. Molina almost had him out. Ortiz almost had him out, and was on his way to beating him. He went the distance with Stiverne the first time. He got dominated by Fury.
> Where he stands in the division is as the true hype job, smoke and mirrors. Everyone gets so excited about a big puncher, especially at heavyweight and especially an American who talks nonsense.
> The reality of the situation is he hasn't proven anything. I like Wilder, I think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. But I'm honest, he is not a good boxer, he has no ring iq, he has no skills, he is fragile and he has a good punch.


You claim to like Wilder and say you think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. Yet all you do is criticize him?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You claim to like Wilder and say you think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. Yet all you do is criticize him?


I'm criticising people's delusions about him. I don't like illogical, emotion-based dumb shit. I like him for what he is, but the Us-centric crowd think he's some sort of super man.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You should probably stop embarrassing yourself now.
> 
> I would point out the obvious flaws in your post, but I don't like to engage in a battle of wits with a half-armed man.


Cool, you have nothing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Never seen Wilder lean back and make a punch miss by a few inches?


I've seen every fighter in the sport do that, it's especially prevalent in the slow punching heavyweight division.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm criticising people's delusions about him. I don't like illogical, emotion-based dumb shit. I like him for what he is, but the Us-centric crowd think he's some sort of super man.


You claim to like Wilder and say you think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. Why? Surely you can offer reasons why?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You claim to like Wilder and say you think he's the most exciting fighter in the sport. Why? Surely you can offer reasons why?


Because he's athletic, powerful, says funny things, and is fragile. He could knockout or get knocked out by anyone. He's a showman, I like his masks and talking about killing people. I loved the 'TIL THIS DAY' memes. I'm not just going to pretend he isn't an atrocious boxer because I find him entertaining.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I've seen every fighter in the sport do that, it's especially prevalent in the slow punching heavyweight division.


Ok then...


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he's athletic, powerful, says funny things, and is fragile. He could knockout or get knocked out by anyone. He's a showman, I like his masks and talking about killing people. I loved the 'TIL THIS DAY' memes. I'm not just going to pretend he isn't an atrocious boxer because I find him entertaining.


All you have ever done previously is criticize Wilder. Over and over and over, and now you are pretending that you like him and find him exciting?

You have been here for 6 years. Point us at some positive posts you have previously written about Wilder. Good luck finding any. I doubt there are any.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> All you have ever done previously is criticize Wilder. Over and over and over, and now you are pretending that you like him and find him exciting?
> 
> You have been here for 6 years. Point us at some positive posts you have previously written about Wilder. Good luck finding any. I doubt there are any.


You can search if you like. Regardless of what I've posted, it's the truth. You'll only find that I've said negative things about Wilder since this Ruiz fight. As I said, because people are getting stupid about things. Downplaying Joshua and propping up Wilder to unrealistic heights. It isn't a zero sum game.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> You can search if you like.


I have searched. You haven't made any positive posts about Wilder, the fighter you claim to like and find the most exciting fighter in the sport . None. Only hate.

You got nothing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Dealt_with

Most people who know what they are talking about have Wilder top 3. Some have him at 1. Many have him at 2 behind Fury.

Where do you rate Wilder? What number and who do you rate ahead of him?

Too hard a question for you?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> I have searched. You haven't made any positive posts about Wilder, the fighter you claim to like and find the most exciting fighter in the sport . None. Only hate.
> 
> You got nothing.


I mostly post about boxing on another forum, this place is so heavily US biased. Have I made any negative posts about Wilder? I know haven't here or the other place until this fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> @Dealt_with
> 
> Most people who know what they are talking about have Wilder top 3. Some have him at 1. Many have him at 2 behind Fury.
> 
> ...


Nah, very easy.

Ruiz
Fury
Joshua
Wilder
Whyte
Parker
Ortiz

Usyk straight into third position when he begins his heavyweight campaign.

Before the Ruiz fight

Joshua 
Fury
Wilder

I had Wilder v Joshua 50/50 both before and after the Ruiz fight. Fury will beat Wilder, I think Joshua would beat Fury.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> I mostly post about boxing on another forum, this place is so heavily US biased. Have I made any negative posts about Wilder? I know haven't here or the other place until this fight.


Over 7,000 posts here and not one postive one about the the fighter you claim is the most exciting fighter in the sport?

You are so full of shit. :df


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> Over 7,000 posts here and not one postive one about the the fighter you claim is the most exciting fighter in the sport?
> 
> You are so full of shit. :df


I'm not the sort of poster to go on about how great I think a fighter is. I mostly just disagree with dumb things I see. I also don't post much here about boxing, as I said. As I said, find me negative things I said about Wilder before this fight? And if you can't, are you claiming that I don't know who Wilder is? According to your logic my thoughts and feelings only exist if I've posted about them on this shit forum.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm not the sort of poster to go on about how great I think a fighter is. I mostly just disagree with dumb things I see. I also don't post much here about boxing, as I said. As I said, find me negative things I said about Wilder before this fight? And if you can't, are you claiming that I don't know who Wilder is? According to your logic my thoughts and feelings only exist if I've posted about them on this shit forum.


You are full of shit and that isn't just my logic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You are full of shit and that isn't just my logic.


You said you searched? Look at my comments about Wilder in this thread you fucking spastic. Who is full of shit now?

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...anyone-says-that-ko-was-bad-ass.100725/page-8
And here I say I'm team Wilder

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...is-on-who-wins-how.106666/page-3#post-3520561
In this thread after the Fury fight I say that I was wrong about Wilder having skills. Also note the thread starter, someone in this thread claiming he wasn't a Wilder fan anymore (that Breazeale fight must have really changed his mind)

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/the-bronze-blunder.109921/
I'm about the only poster around here that isn't full of shit.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> You said you searched? Look at my comments about Wilder in this thread you fucking spastic. Who is full of shit now?
> 
> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...anyone-says-that-ko-was-bad-ass.100725/page-8


This thread? :lol:

This thread only started a couple of days ago. :lol:

Prior to that over 7,000 posts of nothing positive about the fighter you claim is the most exciting fighter in the sport? :lol:

Who is full of shit now you ask?

You are son. Absolutely full of it!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> This thread? :lol:
> 
> This thread only started a couple of days ago. :lol:
> 
> ...


How fucking dumb are you? You asked me what positive things I've said about Wilder in the last 6 years. You claimed you searched and there was nothing. I just posted multiple threads of me saying positive things about Wilder.
Do you know what a link is? Click on it you dummy and then read if you can.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> How fucking dumb are you? You asked me what positive things I've said about Wilder in the last 6 years. You claimed you searched and there was nothing. I just posted multiple threads of me saying positive things about Wilder.
> Do you know what a link is? Click on it you dummy and then read if you can.


You posted one link to one thread dumb dumb, not 'multiple threads' atsch

and when I clicked on the link you provided your post read "I wouldn't call myself a Wilder fan."

So you aren't a fan of the the fighter you claim is "the most exciting fighter in the sport?"

Keep digging. You are just looking a bigger and bigger fraud. :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You posted one link to one thread dumb dumb, not 'multiple threads' atsch
> 
> and when I clicked on the link you provided your post read "I wouldn't call myself a Wilder fan."
> 
> ...


You can't see anything positive about Wilder in this?



Dealt_with said:


> When have you seen a heavyweight in a title fight scream at an opponent with that much confidence and certainty? I can't think of any examples other than Ali.
> Wilder is obviously a more explosive athlete than Lennox ever was, that was a destruction that was Tyson-esque.
> From what I've seen you're usually a logical and reasonable poster, but you obviously have some sort of bias here clouding your judgement. I wouldn't call myself a Wilder fan, I haven't seen much of him since the Olympics. But what that commentator said is perfectly reasonable, and it's nice to see something positive and accurate when it comes to hyping a fighter up.


Scroll up and you can see the other threads I posted you dumb fuck.

Nothing positive about Wilder here?



Dealt_with said:


> That's completely subjective, and I can see the comparisons made with all those names. Wilder has ridiculously long reach and his punches find the mark quickly from long range. Maybe that's where the Holmes comparison comes in?
> The comparison between Tua and Tyson can be made as well. The Ali comparison comes in due to what I mentioned in the previous post.
> Why do you have such an issue with the comparisons? I understand what he is getting at. You act as if those comparisons are blasphemous.


Again, you're full of shit.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Scroll up and you can see the other threads I posted you dumb fuck.


There is only one thread there you imbecile.

Do you even know what a thread is??


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> There is only one thread there you imbecile.
> 
> Do you even know what a thread is??


Here is some more from that one thread:



Dealt_with said:


> The athleticism, the posing, the destruction of an unworthy opponent. Wilder has magnificent footwork and ability to close distance, it is very Roy Jones-esque.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> There is only one thread there you imbecile.
> 
> Do you even know what a thread is??





Dealt_with said:


> You said you searched? Look at my comments about Wilder in this thread you fucking spastic. Who is full of shit now?
> 
> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...anyone-says-that-ko-was-bad-ass.100725/page-8
> And here I say I'm team Wilder
> ...


Are you blind as well as dumb and full of shit?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Here is some more from that one thread:


One thread. :clap

So the penny has finally dropped. :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> One thread. :clap
> 
> So the penny has finally dropped. :lol:


One brain cell, if that. Scroll up.

I posted a quote from that one thread that you are able to access, but apparently can't read. I was being nice to you since you're obviously learning disabled.

When you scroll up press 'click to expand' and you can see the other threads, okay?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


>


I like to get busy.

You have no comments on my rankings, positive posts about Wilder? As you can see I'm honest and change my thoughts when additional evidence presents itself. I obviously don't have sides so you know I'm speaking from an unbiased position.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Ruiz knocks Wilder spark out. Ruiz has iron in his chin, Wilder has glass and no boxing skills. Let's keep in mind Wilder has only beaten Ortiz, who was beating Wilder and almost stopped him. Let's keep in mind that Wilder was dropped by some morbidly obese bum early in his career. Let's keep in mind that Molina rocked Wilder down to his boots. Let's keep in mind that we've seen Wilder brutally KTFO as an amateur. Let's keep in mind that Wilder got comprehensively outboxed by Fury. Let's keep in mind Breazeale even wobbled Wilder.
> Ruiz is the champ of the division, Wilder is a paper titlist who only holds his title due to incompetent judging.





Dealt_with said:


> Wilder beats himself? Or is he just a shit boxer who has power and nothing else? When has he ever outboxed a high level opponent? It's not his IQ, he simply doesn't have skills. He commits with every punch he throws and hopes for the best.





Dealt_with said:


> He's beaten who? His only significant win was a fight where he was lucky he didn't get stopped, and was losing on the scorecards. Not to mention his team had to buy him extra time with the ref to recover.





Dealt_with said:


> He's beaten bums and then in his significant fights (all two of them) his power has bailed him out from certain losses. Why people want to pretend that Fury didn't expose Wilder every bit as much as Ruiz exposed Joshua I don't know. Not to mention Joshua had a far better resume in far fewer fights than Wilder.
> It's like knocking out a bum like Breazeale erases everything from peoples minds. If he gets past Ortiz, Fury will beat him more convincingly than last time. The real battle at heavyweight is between Fury, Ruiz, and Usyk.


That you said the above about the guy you rated the #3 world heavyweight in the world prior to Joshua losing and #4 now, and claim you like, and claim is the most exciting fighter in the sport, says a lot more about you than him.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, very easy.
> 
> Ruiz
> Fury
> ...


I got this at the moment. 

Fury
Wilder
Ruiz
Joshua
Whyte or Ortiz


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> That you said the above about the guy you rated the #3 world heavyweight in the world prior to Joshua losing and #4 now, and claim you like, and claim is the most exciting fighter in the sport, says a lot more about you than him.


How are those quotes incompatible with that? The fact you think that says a lot about you.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> How are those quotes incompatible with that? The fact you think that says a lot about you.


I don't get your bi-polar assessment of Wilder either.


----------



## whale (May 27, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> how does this undisputed fight play out, if it ever gets made?


I would favor Wilder but makes for an interesting night.


----------



## whale (May 27, 2019)

Dealt_with said:


> Ruiz knocks Wilder spark out. Ruiz has iron in his chin, Wilder has glass and no boxing skills. Let's keep in mind Wilder has only beaten Ortiz, who was beating Wilder and almost stopped him. Let's keep in mind that Wilder was dropped by some morbidly obese bum early in his career. Let's keep in mind that Molina rocked Wilder down to his boots. Let's keep in mind that we've seen Wilder brutally KTFO as an amateur. Let's keep in mind that Wilder got comprehensively outboxed by Fury. Let's keep in mind Breazeale even wobbled Wilder.
> Ruiz is the champ of the division, Wilder is a paper titlist who only holds his title due to incompetent judging.


:yikes


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

whale said:


> I would favor Wilder but makes for an interesting night.


This.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Who has he beaten? Everybody he has been in the ring with except Fury, and he stopped every last one of them.
> 
> Hate Wilder to your heart's content - fill your boots with hate - but don't bullshit about where he stands in the division.


TBF if he's the cream of the crop of pro heavyweight boxing then you know it's a sad, sad state of affairs because the guy has so little boxing skill it's painful to watch.
It's criminal just how little these so-called trainers teach their pupils in pro boxing.


----------



## Satan (Dec 30, 2013)

Ruiz would trouble Wilder early but gets caught and stopped mid rounds I think


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> TBF if he's the cream of the crop of pro heavyweight boxing then you know it's a sad, sad state of affairs because the guy has so little boxing skill it's painful to watch.
> It's criminal just how little these so-called trainers teach their pupils in pro boxing.


We all know Wilder has limited boxing skills. No secret there. But we also know that when he connects it is usually goodnight. He is a very awkward customer.

I agree there are some terrible trainers out there. You don't have to look far to find one.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Hmm, see Ruiz still claiming he has influence over the rematch location. Still a little worried that it will end up in MSG just because Ruiz will say he'll renege on the contract if it's not in the US. Hearn said on IFL last night he will tell Ruiz's team the location next week but might not announce to public.

AJ better win this rematch as we won't see a HW title fight in the UK for ten years....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The day after the fight, AJ receives a package from Wilder: A cardboard box about 15" x 15" x 15".

He opens it up, and inside is Andy Ruiz's head.

-------------------------------

Ruiz' defense relies way too much on the classic earmuffs style, and Wilder can knock a guy out right through the gloves. 
Plus, Wilder knows how to fight on the outside, when he chooses to do so.
And Andy is not very fast, moving forward. He only beat AJ because Aj fought the absolute most idiotic game plan possible, standing toe-to-toe. 

I'd give Ruiz maybe a 10% chance. There are several guys who I think have a decent chance of beating Wilder, but Fat Andy isn't one of them. Like the wise man once said, "Styles make fights."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> Hmm, see Ruiz still claiming he has influence over the rematch location. Still a little worried that it will end up in MSG just because Ruiz will say he'll renege on the contract if it's not in the US. Hearn said on IFL last night he will tell Ruiz's team the location next week but might not announce to public.
> 
> AJ better win this rematch as we won't see a HW title fight in the UK for ten years....


How many_ 'announcement expected by the end of the week' _announcements has Eddie made on this so far?

Now he is announcing '_there won't be an announcement next week'._


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Still a little worried that it will end up in MSG


You really don't have much confidence in your boy do you?


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

What is Hearn playing at? One minute he is threatening to take Ruiz to court over the venue. Next minute he is claiming Madison Square Garden is the running.

https://www.boxingscene.com/hearn-on-joshua-ruiz-ii-december-14-cardiff-frontrunner--141091

"We've provided the dates to Team Ruiz, now we've got to provide the venue," Hearn added.

"The dates are November 29 or December 14, those are the dates we're working on. Of the venues that have come on in the last week, one is very serious and we're very deep in conversation.

"I think the frontrunner is still Cardiff, December 14. Madison Square Garden is in the running too."


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> You really don't have much confidence in your boy do you?


I think AJ can win at MSG but he has a much better chance at Cardiff so why wouldn't you want the fight at the highest percentage win location. Especially in a fight that could end his career. Only an idiot says "lets go somewhere I think I have a 55% chance rather than a 70% chance" !


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I think AJ can win at MSG but he has a much better chance at Cardiff so why wouldn't you want the fight at the highest percentage win location. Especially in a fight that could end his career. Only an idiot says "lets go somewhere I think I have a 55% chance rather than a 70% chance" !


You started off strong and your confidence fizzled again.
Bit like Hearn with his venue negotiations.

Ruiz has got you, Joshua and Hearn on the run by January 2020 "World" champion Joshua will be no more...


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I think AJ can win at MSG but he has a much better chance at Cardiff so why wouldn't you want the fight at the highest percentage win location. Especially in a fight that could end his career. Only an idiot says "lets go somewhere I think I have a 55% chance rather than a 70% chance" !


You can't conquer the US from Cardiff.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You can't conquer the US from Cardiff.


I think getting the titles back is more important than conquering the US at the moment.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> I think getting the titles back is more important than conquering the US at the moment.


If AJ rematches Ruiz in the US and wins he makes a very positive statement to the US market and wets their appetite for more.

If he rematches Ruiz in the UK, win or lose, it looks like the conservative move of a worried fighter and does nothing for his US cause.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

alternative hypothesis said:


> If AJ rematches Ruiz in the US and wins he makes a very positive statement to the US market and wets their appetite for more.
> 
> If he rematches Ruiz in the UK, win or lose, it looks like the conservative move of a worried fighter and does nothing for his US cause.


That might be true but better to be conservative and win than positive and lose! The US cause is not bigger than his career and if he doesn't win this fight he's done so I'd rather look worried than be a has been.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> That might be true but better to be conservative and win than positive and lose! The US cause is not bigger than his career and if he doesn't win this fight he's done so I'd rather look worried than be a has been.


The pessimism is palpable.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> We've seen Ruiz eat massive bombs from Parker and Joshua without blinking, what makes you think Wilder is going to stop him? Ruiz isn't Breazeale or Stiverne.


What the hell do you mean Ruiz didn't blink from Joshua's bombs, Ruiz was minutes away from being stopped in the 3rd before catchingt Joshua slipping. You see, this is why the opinion of some of you Wilder critics should not be taken seriously.

By the way Ruiz is getting knocked the fuck out in the rematch.......quote me after the fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Terrible matchup for Ruiz.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

attaboi said:


> What the hell do you mean Ruiz didn't blink from Joshua's bombs, Ruiz was minutes away from being stopped in the 3rd before catchingt Joshua slipping. You see, this is why the opinion of some of you Wilder critics should not be taken seriously.
> 
> By the way Ruiz is getting knocked the fuck out in the rematch.......quote me after the fight.


Just stop.. if you think Ruiz was close to being stopped there you have no business watching boxing. He was caught by Joshua's best right hand flush, just seconds afterwards and didn't blink.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Just because AJ couldn't stop Ruiz doesn't mean Wilder can't.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

attaboi said:


> What the hell do you mean Ruiz didn't blink from Joshua's bombs, Ruiz was minutes away from being stopped in the 3rd before catchingt Joshua slipping


What fight were you watching, exactly?

:sad


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> Just stop.. if you think Ruiz was close to being stopped there you have no business watching boxing. He was caught by Joshua's best right hand flush, just seconds afterwards and didn't blink.


He didn't blink yet he was down on his butt. And I'm the one that has no business watching boxing. Dude, do you even read the shit you write before you hit post reply?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> Just because AJ couldn't stop Ruiz doesn't mean Wilder can't.


That's true, but we also haven't seen Ruiz hurt. Wilder will be punching down, and he isn't the boxer that Joshua is. If he can catch him there's nothing to say that Wilder would get him out of there. On the other hand Wilder has been caught and stopped by a shorter boxer before, there's a precedent. Joshua is vulnerable to short stocky guys and so is Wilder. They aren't experienced enough and good enough boxers to negate the smaller, faster, better boxers. Usyk also struggled against smaller guys.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

attaboi said:


> He didn't blink yet he was down on his butt. And I'm the one that has no business watching boxing. Dude, do you even read the shit you write before you hit post reply?


Shhh.. you're not allowed to talk about boxing.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> That's true, but we also haven't seen Ruiz hurt. Wilder will be punching down, and he isn't the boxer that Joshua is. If he can catch him there's nothing to say that Wilder would get him out of there. On the other hand Wilder has been caught and stopped by a shorter boxer before, there's a precedent. Joshua is vulnerable to short stocky guys and so is Wilder. They aren't experienced enough and good enough boxers to negate the smaller, faster, better boxers. Usyk also struggled against smaller guys.


If he can catch him there's everything to suggest Wilder would get him out of there.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> Shhh.. you're not allowed to talk about boxing.


It's not just me, everyone on this thread thinks you're delusional as fuck.
Man, where you get your weed from?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> If he can catch him there's everything to suggest Wilder would get him out of there.


Based on what evidence? I think Wilder might be the best puncher ever. But there is more evidence that Ruiz will knock Wilder out than vice versa. We haven't seen Ruiz hurt, so what suggests to you that Wilder could knock him out? Joshua is a heavy hitter and his flush shots didn't deter Ruiz.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

attaboi said:


> It's not just me, everyone on this thread thinks you're delusional as fuck.
> Man, where you get your weed from?


I hear the rustling of leaves in the wind.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Based on what evidence? I think Wilder might be the best puncher ever. But there is more evidence that Ruiz will knock Wilder out than vice versa. We haven't seen Ruiz hurt, so what suggests to you that Wilder could knock him out? Joshua is a heavy hitter and his flush shots didn't deter Ruiz.


I have read your opinion on Wilder's power and how highly you rate it many times on this forum. But now, 'perhaps the best puncher ever,' can't knock Andy Ruiz out?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

attaboi said:


> It's not just me, everyone on this thread thinks you're delusional as fuck.
> Man, where you get your weed from?


He goes out of his way to create arguments regardless of how much he contradicts what he has previously written.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Based on what evidence? I think Wilder might be the best puncher ever. But there is more evidence that Ruiz will knock Wilder out than vice versa. We haven't seen Ruiz hurt, so what suggests to you that Wilder could knock him out? Joshua is a heavy hitter and his flush shots didn't deter Ruiz.


Joshua's best win is against a guy coming off a loss who retired straight afterwards. That's all he has on his resume.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> I have read your opinion on Wilder's power and how highly you rate it many times on this forum. But now, 'perhaps the best puncher ever,' can't knock Andy Ruiz out?


Some people can't be knocked out due to a multitude of factors. The hardest puncher in the world might not be able to knock out a guy because he can't hit him. The hardest puncher might not be able to knock out a guy because that guy being punched has the best chin in the world.
That guy might have the combination of being a better boxer, and having a granite chin. And that's what I think Ruiz is. A different style, a guy who is a better boxer might be able to knock out Ruiz despite not being able to punch anywhere near as hard.
Of course anyone can be knocked out. There isn't the evidence anywhere to indicate that Wilder is a guy who would knock out Ruiz. There is evidence that it could happen the other way round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> He goes out of his way to create arguments regardless of how much he contradicts what he has previously written.


When you're a simpleton with a sub-80 iq then you have trouble following anything other than one plus one, black and white. That's why you think I've contradicted myself somewhere. You have no idea about context or variables.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> Joshua's best win is against a guy coming off a loss who retired straight afterwards. That's all he has on his resume.


Yet Joshua still has the best resume at heavyweight.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Some people can't be knocked out due to a multitude of factors. The hardest puncher in the world might not be able to knock out a guy because he can't hit him. The hardest puncher might not be able to knock out a guy because that guy being punched has the best chin in the world.
> That guy might have the combination of being a better boxer, and having a granite chin. And that's what I think Ruiz is. A different style, a guy who is a better boxer might be able to knock out Ruiz despite not being able to punch anywhere near as hard.
> Of course anyone can be knocked out. There isn't the evidence anywhere to indicate that Wilder is a guy who would knock out Ruiz. There is evidence that it could happen the other way round.


An argument built on ifs and buts.

Never ignore the obvious in favor of something of lesser substance.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> When you're a simpleton with a sub-80 iq then you have trouble following anything other than one plus one, black and white. That's why you think I've contradicted myself somewhere. You have no idea about context or variables.


Your frequent contradictions, many absolute and total contradictions, make for hilarious reading.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168819864678686722


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168819864678686722


If Fury comes through unscathed against Otto then I don't see why Wilder and Fury cant get in a late 2019/early 2020 fight before a potential Wilder VS Ruiz/Joshua fight could happen...... but with their egos it wont happen that way....

So in saying that, good! I agree with Wilder.... if the rematch can't be done in a timely matter then Fury should get the fuck out of the way and make room for full unification!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's an interesting question:

Let's say you're Fat Andy, and AJ is no longer in the picture. (either he loses the rematch and doesn't want a third, or the rematch terms can't be finalized so Andy is shopping around.... )

And let's say Andy either doesn't want a stay-busy fight, or he gets one out of the way quickly. 
Either way, it's now time to go for all the glory.

Who would you rather face, Fury or Wilder?

Fury is safer in terms of not getting your brain cells rearranged, but Fury has the mobility to make Andy look clueless in the ring.

Wilder of course is the sacriest mofo currently occupying the squared circle, but Andy has the exact style to possibly take him out. A much better chance, though incredibly dangerous, of actually winning.


IMO.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Here's an interesting question:
> 
> Let's say you're Fat Andy, and AJ is no longer in the picture. (either he loses the rematch and doesn't want a third, or the rematch terms can't be finalized so Andy is shopping around.... )
> 
> ...


I get the impression Ruiz is a guy who just wants to fight and would be happy to fight anyone.

Strategically though, the better scenario for Ruiz in his quest to collect all the belts might be for Wilder to take out Fury. Should Fury beat Wilder I think he would then beat Ruiz too.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Here's an interesting question:
> 
> Let's say you're Fat Andy, and AJ is no longer in the picture. (either he loses the rematch and doesn't want a third, or the rematch terms can't be finalized so Andy is shopping around.... )
> 
> ...


Go for Wilder.

Chase the glory. Big risk big reward. A boring 12 round out boxed loss to Fury, a former champion, is worse than that split second mistake that leads to you catching the bomb from Wilder. Plus the Wilder fight makes him more money.

It's also a historic fight to be in.. First full unification since Lennox Lewis and to my knowledge first 4 belt unification at heavyweight.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Ruiz lost to Joshua tonight.
I reckon Wilder loses to Fury in February.

How does this fight go if they get matched up next summer?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Ruiz lost to Joshua tonight.
> I reckon Wilder loses to Fury in February.
> 
> How does this fight go if they get matched up next summer?


Wilder-Ruiz?

I got Wilder.


----------



## Bachafach^^^ (Dec 6, 2019)

Ruiz had little to no head movement vs Joshua. Would fast hands, a good left hook and combination punching be enough to remain conscious? Nah


----------



## MrCapone (May 7, 2019)

Wilder knocks Ruiz out within 3 rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I guarantee you will see the lucrative trilogy soon, not Ruiz vs Wilder.

Why else would Ruiz have allowed himself to get so heavy again? He obviously had no intention of winning the rematch. WAAAAY too much money to be made in the trilogy, and against a fighter he might actually beat. 

Fury and Wilder will still be around after that, and he'll get to face them whether he wins AJ II or not.

Really, losing this fight was a no brainer for team Ruiz.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Ruiz lost to Joshua tonight.
> I reckon Wilder loses to Fury in February.
> 
> How does this fight go if they get matched up next summer?


Hopefully Wilder knocks that fat fuck out of the game. If Ruiz from Joshua 1 shows up, what I said previously in this thread carries. If Ruiz from Joshua 2, Wilder should be able to end him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I guarantee you will see the lucrative trilogy soon, not Ruiz vs Wilder.
> 
> Why else would Ruiz have allowed himself to get so heavy again? He obviously had no intention of winning the rematch. WAAAAY too much money to be made in the trilogy, and against a fighter he might actually beat.
> 
> ...


Who the hell wants to see that third fight? It was conclusive, and Ruiz' disrespect to the game and to the fans is unforgivable.
Maybe Ruiz let himself get heavy because he won the lottery, and he was already inclined to be lazy? In your mind you think that he purposely didn't train so that there's a third fight?
You come out with some absolutely bizarre ideas at times.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Who the hell wants to see that third fight? It was conclusive, and Ruiz' disrespect to the game and to the fans is unforgivable.
> Maybe Ruiz let himself get heavy because he won the lottery, and he was already inclined to be lazy? In your mind you think that he purposely didn't train so that there's a third fight?
> You come out with some absolutely bizarre ideas at times.


You can't see what's right in front of you. my brother.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You can't see what's right in front of you. my brother.


You can see pigs with wings flying around your head, that's the problem here.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

If Ruiz had wanted a third fight then he should have tried harder to make this one close or entertaining. 

Team AJ will be more than happy to move on from Ruiz, and they public aren't going to call for a rematch after a dull(ish), routine, 10 rounds to 2 win.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

There won't be a third fight. No time soon anyway.


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

I want to see Joshua vs Usyk.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dealt_with said:


> Who the hell wants to see that third fight? It was conclusive, and Ruiz' disrespect to the game and to the fans is unforgivable.
> Maybe Ruiz let himself get heavy because he won the lottery, and he was already inclined to be lazy? In your mind you think that he purposely didn't train so that there's a third fight?
> You come out with some absolutely bizarre ideas at times.


I don't want to see a third fight either. But don't forget how conclusive Ruiz won the first fight. Four knock downs and an extra large dose of humiliation.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> I don't want to see a third fight either. But don't forget how conclusive Ruiz won the first fight. Four knock downs and an extra large dose of humiliation.


Yep, and now he'll face some jpourneyman, enter the ring at 260 lbs, and blast the guy out.

Then everyone will be saying he only lost the rematch because he didn't train, "But look at him now!"

And the bullshit just continues flowing down the hill.........
(And another 20 mil into Andy's pocket, without even having to face Wilder or Fury.)

Mo money! Mo money! Mo money! Mo money!


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Cableaddict said:


> Yep, and now he'll face some jpourneyman, enter the ring at 260 lbs, and blast the guy out.
> 
> Then everyone will be saying he only lost the rematch because he didn't train, "But look at him now!"
> 
> ...


Nice gig if you can get it.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320442248400691201


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328705789054365697


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Helenius it is then.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, Helenius makes the most sense.

Wilder obviously needs an easy, confidence-building fight. Usyk is too slippery & athletic. Whyte is too tough. Ruiz is WAY too dangerous. Parker, should he get past Jr Fa, is (at his best) all wrong for Wilder since he's a come-forward swarmer.

Helenius makes a nice, big target, has a questionable chin, is getting older & slower, and he prefers to fight from distance where Wilder is the most dangerous.
And I'm sure he'd be thrilled to take the fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, Helenius makes the most sense.
> 
> Wilder obviously needs an easy, confidence-building fight. Usyk is too slippery & athletic. Whyte is too tough. Ruiz is WAY too dangerous. Parker, should he get past Jr Fa, is (at his best) all wrong for Wilder since he's a come-forward swarmer.
> 
> ...


The more excuses I hear, the less credit I can give to Wilder and maybe I am still giving him to much here. But I think he definitely is able to take out Ruiz.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I can see Rizwan this. Joshua won by boxing on the outside, like he should have the first fight. Wilder can't box for shit


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> The more excuses I hear, the less credit I can give to Wilder and maybe I am still giving him to much here. But I think he definitely is able to take out Ruiz.


Sure, he probably would take out Andy, but why take a chance on such a good & dangerous counterpuncher, if Helenius (or even Parker) are available?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sure, he probably would take out Andy, but why take a chance on such a good & dangerous counterpuncher, if Helenius (or even Parker) are available?


True but he is becoming a laughing stock. He needs a credible win.

Although he keeps up these bullshit excuses so maybe he's fine with being ridiculed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

He needs a credible win, but he also needs a GUARANTEED win, so as to get back on track for a Fury trilogy.

Well, time will tell .....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328705789054365697


To be fair I wouldnt mind seeing Wilder against any of these obviously Helenius is the weakest but Wilder needs different types of opponents to improve his technique, he fought nobodies and rematched Ortiz and Fury needs someone like Parker to have a technical learning fight and if he gets the stoppage thats a big statement


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

A draw, both can win under the right circumstances. If Andy can nullify Deontay 's power early, he has a chance to win. If Deontay can catch Andy early, he wins. If neither scenario happens, they probably even each other out. With Deontay's loss to Fury, his mental state is probably never going to be what it was unless he toughens up.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361632907748667393


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Ruiz is realistic, and maybe he can get the lawyers to enforce the Fury deal but I doubt it. I say he needs a big win against Ruiz or Parker/Whyte to even be inline for AH or TF.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

In 2021? I got Ruiz Jr. By brutal KO


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370438515176136708


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Still think Wilder decapitates him


----------

